# Vaping is not my ONLY hobby



## Derick (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ComplexChaos (7/4/15)

This is so true, love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

I also developed a bit of a cotton fetish to go with those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I also developed a bit of a cotton fetish to go with those


haha, cotton and little clips of kanthal everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

I think I can identify with this just a little!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/4/15)

If the other half asks about the tufts of cotton all over the coffee table, i blame the cat !

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> If the other half asks about the tufts of cotton all over the coffee table, i blame the cat !
> 
> Rotten Bunny
> 
> Vape The Planet !



Bwahahahahaha shaim, poor cat


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (9/4/15)

I have too many hobbies , well obsessions really , knifes , airguns , vape gear , beads and my latest I think will be my downfall FPV quadro copter racers !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (10/4/15)

Not too mention all the bloody plastic containers...............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

